# Cryptocoryne zukalii spathe



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

The spring is here and I have had a few spathes pop up in my crypt set-up. One of the more intresting one was Cryptocoryne zukalii spathe. Now on to the pictures.


C zukalii spathe





There are a few more pictures at my blog Aquamusing.

While I was at it, I also grabbed a few shots of the Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia which had put out the spathe for the Nth time.


C pontederiifolia spathe



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

WOW C. zukalii looks amazing!! I need to add this to my collection ASAP! I had a bunch of C. pontederiifolia spaeths recently. C pontederiifolia grows like a weed!! Congrats and stellar pics by the way.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. C zukalii spathe has been one of my favorite till date.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

God job man! Zukali is definitely a cool spathe! The plant seems to be pretty easy to grow too.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> God job man! Zukali is definitely a cool spathe! The plant seems to be pretty easy to grow too.


Thanks a lot. The spathe looks great. I made a foolish mistake while moving some pots in the setup over the open spathe and got some water inside it. The spathe just collapsed the next day. I wanted to take some pics of the spathe with the limb curved down. I hope it puts out some more. The plant has been growing nicelyand has a few runners now.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome spathe! How long have you had Cryptocoryne zukalii?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. I have had C zukalii for about 4 months now.


----------

